# The Crowning Jewel



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Just got my SM Regal Team Replica in yesterday. Can't wait for the first warm-ish day for the maiden voyage...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Kupe,
I like how you're making it your own. Keep hooking it up and posting pics! Between the silver deep rims, orange hubs and white seat and tape, I'd recognize your bike in a crowd. :thumbsup:


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Thank you, sir. Surprisingly, as BIG as this saddle is, it's considerably lighter than the Selle Italia Prolink that was on there. The only thing I'd do differently is the wheels. These are pretty beefy wheels, but for what I'm doing at this point (just riding along) and my weight (225-230 lbs), they're perfect. I've considered new wheels, but would only consider them if I were getting really serious about racing, which I'm not. I've narrowed down to about 5 or 6 wheelsets though: Reynolds Assault & Carbone SL (front runners), Campy Eurus or Shamal, Ksyrium SL, and Neuvation (don't know which ones yet). Come lottery time, I think Zipp 404 clydes w/ Powertap (or something along those lines) would fit the bill.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Lighter is usually better! I'm with you on the wheels. I've got basic Neuvation wheels that were supposed to be temporary until I got Rolf Prima Vigors. But when I finally saw some Vigors in person, they just didn't look or feel like $650 more than my $250 Neuvations, which have far exceeded my expectations considering their price. Now I want to get some carbon clinchers. The Reynolds Attacks seem great, especially for the price but I really want the DV46's. Since I have no problems with my current "cheap" wheels, I think I'll just wait and pull the trigger on the one's I really want.


----------



## rbarrosa (Jun 25, 2006)

*Reynolds Carbon Clinchers on my '09 Orca*

I've got a set of Reynolds Clinchers DV46s with a PowerTap hub and they have been awesome. Roll very nice and stiff but not uncomfortable, I have gone for 90+ mile rides with them with no issues. Not the best or most stable in a crosswind but no deep carbon wheel is. I have over 3k miles on them and they are still perfectly true. I would recommend prowheelbuilder.com good wheel builders and they stand behind their builds.


Rick


----------

